# The Gods' Pack: a feral wolf webcomic



## wolfsilvermoon (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey FAers!  After an embarassingly long hiatus, my webcomic The Gods' Pack is finally back!

I know I've got a few readers or even ex-readers on here so I really wanna spread the word.  C'mon back and check it out again, or for the first time.  286 completed pages (as of writing this), updates on Saturdays.


----------

